# Sylphrena Stormblessed



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Been a long time. Thought I'd try posting again.

This is Syl, my Border Collie, finally joining the family.










She has a lighting in her eye!










Her favorite things are...

Belly rubs...









Watching the world









Fleeing from Fluffy Cloud Monster Dire Wolf Things









Sharing antlers with Cloud Monster









Learning how to smoke peace pipes









And cuddles.









Nice to meet ya all, and hope to see some familiar faces.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey stranger! 

Also, I love that puppy and am pretty excited that you ended up with her. She seems like such a cool little puppy already. And I know I've already said it, but the last picture of her and Kobe on the couch... ughhh. So much cute.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So sweet. Love the pic of them cuddling...definitely can't wait to see her grow.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great photos. Your two dogs are beautiful.

Love the photo of them sharing an antler, and the last photo. So cute!.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello Stranger.:wave:

I love Syl. So. Much. She too cute, her adorableness kills me.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad to see you back! Syl is gorgeous, and of course Kobe is looking amazing as always.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful! I don't think I've ever seen her eyes close up like that and they're stunning.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Your dogs are both gorgeous. They look like they're going to be great friends. The little pup is adorable.


----------



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh my, they're beautiful! Love them both *-*


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh so cute!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ohhh, the wonky ear stages....Rún's finally stood but he went thru so many positions  .....she's a beautiful pup, where'd you get her from?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awwww so cute!!!

Is she a double merle do you know? I know double merles can have funky pupils. I don't mean this comment in a bad way at all, simply curious! Is it common for merles to have funky pupils too, or is it just double merles?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

tirluc said:


> ohhh, the wonky ear stages....Rún's finally stood but he went thru so many positions  .....she's a beautiful pup, where'd you get her from?


I got her from a local farm. Both her parents are working dogs that work on cattle, goats, sheep, and other stuff.



Sibe said:


> Awwww so cute!!!
> 
> Is she a double merle do you know? I know double merles can have funky pupils. I don't mean this comment in a bad way at all, simply curious! Is it common for merles to have funky pupils too, or is it just double merles?


Definitely not a double merle. Dad is red/white, mom is Merle. Border Collies all can have multi-colored eyes, regardless of Merle.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

RBark said:


> Definitely not a double merle. Dad is red/white, mom is Merle. Border Collies all can have multi-colored eyes, regardless of Merle.


 Gotcha, I just hadn't seen pupils like her blue eye has before from non-double merles. It's very unique, I'm a fan of her lightning bolt!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Sibe said:


> Gotcha, I just hadn't seen pupils like her blue eye has before from non-double merles. It's very unique, I'm a fan of her lightning bolt!


Yeah, ones like hers are pretty uncommon. To be honest I was completely surprised by it. I thought it was just murky puppy eyes, it was raining and muddy on the day I visited originally and then when I picked her up. When the sun came out and I saw her eye, I was shocked haha.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She is so pretty. I don't know why but I've always thought border collies were just black and white (must be from all the movies and commercials)


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

They come in so many colors! Black, red, Brown, yellow, merle. Piebald, solid, tricolor, and so much more. I couldn't name it all! But black/white is the most common.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

LOVE the pics...thanks for sharing! I've always been a big Kobe fan, and Syl is just gorgeous!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Just beautiful. They look so happy.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

She's so pretty with such striking eyes! Also, I love your photography!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy is a merle and one of his blue eyes is half brown. The first time the Vet saw it he thought he had some sort of eye disease, can't remember what he called it. He was born with his eye color and it is not uncommon in merles.

Your puppy is really nice and your other dogs seem to really like him. Nothing like a white fluffy bed to sleep on.


----------

